# 921 force software reload?



## flmilkfarmer (Nov 14, 2004)

Is it possible to force the 921 to reload the latest software? I have had nothing but problems with mine lately. Almost always have to do a soft reboot before watching it after it has been turned off a day or two, Will get a big black box over the center of the picture after being on a few hours. missed set recordings, acts sluggish and will not respond sometimes, 

Any ideas?


----------

